# [font] fixed

## pablo_supertux

Hallo,

ich suche nach dem Paket einer Schirftart, die bei mir "Fixed" heißt. Wenn ich z.b. Edit Profile von gnome-terminal aufmache, dann kann ich die Fonts auswählen.

Bei mir gibt es eine Font, die "Fixed" heißt, allerdings weiß ich nicht, von welchem Paket sie kommt. In /usr/share/fonts/misc/fonts.alias habe ich folgenden Eintrag:

```

fixed        -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

```

ich kann leider daran nicht erknnen, wie die font-datei heißt. Auf einem Debian würde ich gerne diese Fixed Font verwenden, ich weiß aber nicht, woher ich sie bekomme.

Wie kann ich das Paket bzw. die Font-Datei dazu finden?

----------

## firefly

es gibt im /usr/share/fonts/misc verzeichnis auch eine datei namens fonts.dir, in der die font-dateinamen und deren namen im X11 system drinn stehen.

für deinen gesuchten font ist die datei 6x13-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz (zumindestens auf meinem system)

und diese Datei wird unter gentoo im paket media-fonts/font-misc-misc enthalten ist.

EDIT: unter debian heißt das paket xfonts-base

----------

## pablo_supertux

super, danke für diese Info  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> super, danke für diese Info 

 

Dann änder bitte den Titel von "[font] fixed" nach [fixed] font"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   super, danke für diese Info  
> 
> Dann änder bitte den Titel von "[font] fixed" nach [fixed] font" 

 

Nein nein  :Wink: 

Es geht um eine [font], die fixed heißt: [font] fixed

Dies ist widerum gelöst: [fixed] -> [fixed] [font] fixed

Alternativ, damit man keine Hirnschmerzen bekommt [solved] [font] fixed 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

